# I still shake my head



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

This a.m. I was having a cup of java on the front deck and downloading a couple of new books to Kindle and my neighbor said whatever are you shaking your head about.  I had to laugh.  I just find it so utterly amazing that technology has come this far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Isn't it marvelous?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I know I like it.  I used to read about this stuff in sci fi stories when I was growing up.  Now I am living it.  How cool is that?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It really is amazing and I show my Kindle to my great neice and nephews and tell them that one day their textbooks will be read this way.  In their teenage and younger fashion they say "way cool".


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I know I like it. I used to read about this stuff in sci fi stories when I was growing up. Now I am living it. How cool is that?


Waaaay kool !


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I still want my jet pack and my flying car.

THEY PROMISED US FLYING CARS!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes, I started to bring that up but think about it. Most of the morons on the road can barely function in 2 dimensions, you want to add the third one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Yes, I started to bring that up but think about it. Most of the morons on the road can barely function in 2 dimensions, you want to add the third one?


Good point. Put down your cell phones and concentrate on _driving_, jerks! I can't even begin to count the number of times I've nearly been run off the road by idiots who are driving while on the phone. _And they don't even realize the accident they nearly caused_! Completely oblivious to it because they are on the phone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep.  Here in Georgia, I think they have "don't pull out until you can see the whites of their eyes" rule.  

I guess we need to start a "shake my fist" thread and talk about driving. hehehe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we are a bit off topic at this point, but I'm not a moderator here so no yellow cards...

Back to topic, my last "shake my head" moment with the Kindle was when I decided I wanted a paper while riding in the car.  Just turned on whispernet and "voila!"

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

OK then is a newspaper still a newspaper when it's digital?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am having a bit of a "shake my head" moment over finding *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button* story on feedbooks after just seeing the movie preview at the theater on Wednesday. It was completely serendipitous and a big coincidence and that made it really really cool.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aah, Vampyre, now we're veering into the evolution of language, also off topic.

Leslie, I had a similar "shake my head" moment when I saw that a movie on TV was based on a book and used Whispernet to dowload a sample of the book.

Too cool.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Damn my free range brain...back in the box brain..get in there!!!

I had a similar experience when you all mentioned seeing the book on Feedbooks right after seeing a movie trailer.  From that discussion, I now have it on my Kindle as well.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I shake me head every time I think about having to wait until mid-February to get my Kindle


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> I shake me head every time I think about having to wait until mid-February to get my Kindle


I feel your pain, Bruin... 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> I shake me head every time I think about having to wait until mid-February to get my Kindle
> [/quote
> 
> I'm shaking my head on my brother's behalf (end of Feb, beginning of March). He doesn't know it yet though...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> I shake me head every time I think about having to wait until mid-February to get my Kindle


It could be worse. It could be raining.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

I shook my head this morning when my e-mail contained one from Amazon touting the Sony Reader.  How ironic is that


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlek said:


> I shook my head this morning when my e-mail contained one from Amazon touting the Sony Reader. How ironic is that


Seriously? That is truly amazing...

Betsy


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Seriously? That is truly amazing...
> 
> Betsy


Yep, seriously. While I realize they sell boo-koos of products, I just found it odd. Made me do a double-take when I saw it LOL


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie, I noticed your fine picture of Heath Ledger.  Any truth to the rumor that you will be using Bacardi Jim's picture as your next "hunk of the week"?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I know just what you mean. The last book I read was a classic from the 1800's and I kept thinking that the writer, could never image that her
book would still be read over 100 years in the future on a device like a Kindle! I also get a little thrill as I download a new book. Another reason I am glad I only allow myself to buy a new book after I complete the one I am reading. I think it gives me added incentive to finish my current book. The new one is like a prize.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Another reason I am glad I only allow myself to buy a new book after I complete the one I am reading. I think it gives me added incentive to finish my current book. The new one is like a prize.


Sigh! I have twelve pages of "prizes" on my Kindle. But if I ever get stuck on a deserted island I'll be set. Hey, if the Howells can take a million dollars and 10 suitcases of clothes on a three hour tour, I can take an entire library!!

ann


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Another reason I am glad I only allow myself to buy a new book after I complete the one I am reading. I think it gives me added incentive to finish my current book. The new one is like a prize.


LOL, and I found myself panicking because I was nearing the end of Edgar Sawtelle. So I downloaded 2 to have in reserve. Not for one minute grasping the reality that it only takes a minute or two to download another.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

KCFoggin said:


> LOL, and I found myself panicking because I was nearing the end of Edgar Sawtelle. So I downloaded 2 to have in reserve. Not for one minute grasping the reality that it only takes a minute or two to download another.


You might enjoy one of my personal screensavers. One of the big advantages to being a Kindler, I think, is never having to face this stressful situation (unless you let the battery run down).


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, Excellent Cush!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Leslie, I noticed your fine picture of Heath Ledger. Any truth to the rumor that you will be using Bacardi Jim's picture as your next "hunk of the week"?


Now that thought makes me shake my head!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

On behalf of all hideous CHUD's both above and below the Earth's surface, I must say.... we expected as much.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I know I like it. I used to read about this stuff in sci fi stories when I was growing up. Now I am living it. How cool is that?





> Yes, I started to bring that up but think about it. Most of the morons on the road can barely function in 2 dimensions, you want to add the third one?





> Damn my free range brain...back in the box brain..get in there!!!


My head's shaking from laughter from reading Vampyre's quotes!

          

PS - There's so much now that seems so "mundane" for our decade yet when you reflect it's like you said. We are living yesteryear's scifi today--remember the Dick Tracy watch? Sometimes I'm not sure to look forward to the future or not


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

CHUD! I liked CHUD!!!









I find it kind of distressing that some one I only know from a screen name on my computer can suggest a good book and in less than a minute, I can be reading it. The distressing part is my inability to say no.

Is there a 12 step program for Kindlholics?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleholic 12 step program
1.  Join Kindleboards
2.  Buy Leslie's FAQ book.
3.  Download samples
4.  Put books on wishlist
5.  Buy bargain books
6.  Download free books
7.  Obsessively klick on books requesting they be Kindled.
8.  Buy a Decalgirl skin (or 2 or 3)
9.  Buy a great cover (or 2 or 3)
10.  Get the perfect book light (or 2 or 3)
11.  Join a Kindleboards Bookclub (or 2 or 3)
12.  Show your Kindle to anyone who seems remotely interested.

Oh, you meant a program to STOP being a Kindleholic.  Sorry, there is none.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Kindleholic 12 step program
1.  Join Kindleboards x
2.  Buy Leslie's FAQ book. x
3.  Download samples x
4.  Put books on wishlist x
5.  Buy bargain books x
6.  Download free books x
7.  Obsessively klick on books requesting they be Kindled. x
8.  Buy a Decalgirl skin x
9.  Buy a great cover
10.  Get the perfect book light x
11.  Join a Kindleboards Bookclub
12.  Show your Kindle to anyone who seems remotely interested. x


I got 10 out of 12!!! Oh no!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note I didn't even put Name Your Kindle on there....  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

13.  Show your Kindle to anyone that doesn't show the least bit of interest.

I'm too far gone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note I didn't even put Name Your Kindle on there....
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for that...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Sigh! I have twelve pages of "prizes" on my Kindle. But if I ever get stuck on a deserted island I'll be set. Hey, if the Howells can take a million dollars and 10 suitcases of clothes on a three hour tour, I can take an entire library!!
> 
> ann


Better grab a solar charger or your Kindle is just going to be a brick


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindleholic 12 step program
> 1. Join Kindleboards
> 2. Buy Leslie's FAQ book.
> 3. Download samples
> ...


Too funny!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindleholic 12 step program
> 1. Join Kindleboards
> 2. Buy Leslie's FAQ book.
> 3. Download samples
> ...


You forgot "Name your Kindle"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I left it out for Vampyre.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still in the planning stages of developing that 12 step program... as soon as I get caught up on my reading (Kindle and KindleBoards) I will get right on it!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Good point. Put down your cell phones and concentrate on _driving_, jerks! I can't even begin to count the number of times I've nearly been run off the road by idiots who are driving while on the phone. _And they don't even realize the accident they nearly caused_! Completely oblivious to it because they are on the phone.


May we add the GPS system to this list of road distractions. I see people constantly tapping (on the screen) away on their GPS and not paying attention to the road. I was driving behind a woman who would suddenly hit the brakes out of nowhere while she was busy on her phone and her gps (attached to her rearview mirror. It wasn't a big surprise when she rear ended the car in front of her farther up the road. Luckily no one got hurt.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's the kind of person you want to stay far, far away from.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> OK then is a newspaper still a newspaper when it's digital?


Maybe not, but newsdigital just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Newsbytes?



Betsy


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Newsbytes?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


LOL 
Good one Betsy, who known with the way technology keep change, Newpaper may indeed get change to Newsbytes.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree!  Catchy word Betsy.  You might be on to something


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I am just the catalyst.



> Newsbytes?
> 
> Betsy
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am just the *catalyst*.


How did you know the name of my daughter's Kindle? 

L


----------

